# Ipad app error



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Anyone else getting a forum runner error that it can't register with Apple's push notification service?

I did forget to say, it was with the update. I did notice one few feature required an addon on the board. Not sure if it's related.

Also edited to fix a stupid autocorrect


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

"dpeters11" said:


> None else getting a forum runner error that it can't register with Apple's push notification service?


Yup, I just upgraded and that was the first thing that popped up on the screen.

Edit: Here's a screen cap of the error.


----------



## xhortation (Jan 20, 2007)

I get the same error on my iphone. Is there a fix for this?


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

I get the same error with the new app. If you ignore the error everytihing seems to work ok.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Getting the same error here as well.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"afulkerson" said:


> I get the same error with the new app. If you ignore the error everytihing seems to work ok.


Sure, but I hate errors. Fortunately, I don get I much as the only time I do get it is when the app crashes.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

I also get the error on the updated app with my iPhone 4S. Every time I run the new app.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

This error is also being reported on the Forum Runner support forum by users of other branded apps AVSForums, etc.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Had it, but seems all right just now on my iPad3 and newish iPhone. Earlier, wasn't able to login, either, but that's all right.

*However,* both iPhone (4S) and iPad show I have 20 *unread threads* in my subscribed list, which isn't close at this time.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Looks like a fix is imminent for the error. The new AVSForum app is available. When one comes, the other usually follows soon.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

"dpeters11" said:


> Looks like a fix is imminent for the error. The new AVSForum app is available. When one comes, the other usually follows soon.


The DBSTalk app 1.5.15 was just listed as an update available for my iPhone 4S. It lists the push notification fix in the release notes. I updated and can verify the pop-up is gone.


----------

